# I just started a new hobby...glass painting



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone else into this? I happened upon it by accident. I designed a picture of a knight slaying a dragon and I wanted to do a stained glass effect. I used tissue paper but was not happy with the results, and as I was in a craft store with my wife, I noticed paint for painting on glass. they even have "leading" which you can use (squeeze bottle or tube) that looks like lead in a stain glass window. It's raised so when you fill the area with paint, it holds it. You can mix different colours together to create really cool effects. Now I've done one for my eldest daughter, my middle daughter, and her husband, my youngest daughter and my stepson. I still want to do a "Starry Night" in the Van Gough style for my wife. I am having so much fun with this...I don't know if it's because it is so enjoyable or if it is because I am excused from other household chores while I'm making these Christmas gifts...either way I'm loving it!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds really neat. I saw a website somewhere about doing that. I even thought about trying it myself. Sure would love to see some pics.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a crap camera, and forget how to post stuff, but maybe when my son gets into town for the holidays, he can help me...I'm pretty pleased with how they turned out. They really do look like stained glass windows. Very easy, relaxing and rewarding...


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool, I really hope your son can help ya post the pics. I would really love to see them. I bet your family members are going to really enjoy them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds fun!!


----------



## northgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

my uncle in WI introduced glass painting to us about 25 years ago...it is a lot of fun and beautiful too!! We painted everything and had a great time!


----------

